# The Crappy Overclockers Club



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2010)

Since I feel I am the crappiest overclocker on the face of the planet I decided to start a club for people that are equally as crappy in their opinion. Post all your mistakes and bad luck here. Personally if there is a bad hardware mix to be made I am the man for the job. I have yet to find a good combination of ANYTHING.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 7, 2010)

quit using amd


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> quit using amd



ok........AthlonX2 :shadedshu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> ok........AthlonX2 :shadedshu



Its the truth...If you want to overclock you dont buy subpar components


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Its the truth...If you want to overclock you dont buy subpar components



Oh I didn't. If I did that I would have bought an Apple. I buy good stuff. Just not the right combination of good stuff.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Oh I didn't. If I did that I would have bought an Apple. I buy good stuff. Just not the right combination of good stuff.



Its not easy to get high binned parts with AMD,ive had 2 Phenoms and they were both crap, thats why i have a xeon now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Its not easy to get high binned parts with AMD,ive had 2 Phenoms and they were both crap, thats why i have a xeon now



My CPU is fine. Its my mobo/RAM combo thats kicking my ass.


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> quit using amd





TheMailMan78 said:


> ok........AthlonX2 :shadedshu



That was wicked funny, but let's try to keep fanboi wars out shall we? 
________________________

I must say that oc'ing depends more on mobo quality and its available bios, and also on RAM rather than cpu.
My old E4300 used to go up to 3.15Ghz on the P5B but now that I put it on a work pc on some asrock mobo it won't budge beyond 2 Ghz.

I can clock my E8400 to 4.2Ghz on same P5B with my Apacer RAM, but replace the RAM with value Corsairs and I won't go beyond 3.2Ghz (tried and tested to exhaustion lol).

The Q9450 in my laptop isn't a bad proc, but I'd donate €100 to anyone who can unlock the bios and enable oc'ing!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 7, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> That was wicked funny, but let's try to keep fanboi wars out shall we?
> ________________________
> 
> I must say that oc'ing depends more on mobo quality and its available bios, and also on RAM rather than cpu.
> ...




theres no fanboi war here we are having a discussion...Moderators:shadedshu


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 7, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My CPU is fine. Its my mobo/RAM combo thats kicking my ass.



Look into the crosshair 4 and some tridents MailMan


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> That was wicked funny, but let's try to keep fanboi wars out shall we?
> ________________________
> 
> I must say that oc'ing depends more on mobo quality and its available bios, and also on RAM rather than cpu.
> ...


 No wars here PB. Just some friendly jabbin between friends. 



AthlonX2 said:


> Look into the crosshair 4 and some tridents MailMan


 I would kill for that combo. Trying to save for an SSD right now but this damn economy is cramping my style.


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Look into the crosshair 4 and some tridents MailMan



I coulda had a good deal on some Tridents but didn't take it because I was under the impression they were mostly geared towards or optimised towards i5 and i7 systems. Is this true? Did I miss out on something good? (I could've had a 2x2GB 12800@1600 set for $75)


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 7, 2010)

if im not WRONG x2 isnt amd currently holding the record for the highest overclocked process. i might be wrong, its been awhile since i checked seeing that intel cant control there cold bugs.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 7, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> if im not WRONG x2 isnt amd currently holding the record for the highest overclocked process. i might be wrong, its been awhile since i checked seeing that intel cant control there cold bugs.



sorry bro you were wrong LINK


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2010)

I would like a Crosshair and some DDR3 Rip jaws with a OCZ Vertex 2 SSD on the side please.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 7, 2010)

Loosenut said:


> I coulda had a good deal on some Tridents but didn't take it because I was under the impression they were mostly geared towards or optimised towards i5 and i7 systems. Is this true? Did I miss out on something good? (I could've had a 2x2GB 12800@1600 set for $75)



it could depend on the board but sneeky is running 2400mhz on his tridents and im able to get 2100mhz cas 7 on mine. Both of our systems are intel though


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> it could depend on the board but sneeky is running 2400mhz on his tridents and im able to get 2100mhz cas 7 on mine. Both of our systems are intel though



I shoulda bought them and tried them out. At worst, I could've sold them for a few extra dollars


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone want to buy my mobo or RAM?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 7, 2010)

Running 8 GB of DDR2 isn't helping you none

The majority of super-high overclocks you see out there are sometimes just 1 stick, even...

Ram is probably 75% of an overclock, IMHO.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 7, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Running 8 GB of DDR2 isn't helping you none
> 
> The majority of super-high overclocks you see out there are sometimes just 1 stick, even...
> 
> Ram is probably 75% of an overclock, IMHO.



Well If I can sell my mobo and RAM for 120 then all I would have to come out of the pocket is 200 bones for a Crosshair and some DDR3 Rip jaws. Not even sure if the two play nice together however.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 7, 2010)

No offense, but how do you expect to get good advice from other bad overclockers. Anyways does a 600mhz Overclock constitute a bad overclock, I want in


----------



## douglatins (Aug 7, 2010)

My thoughts people that overclock pentium4s and athlons constitute crappy ocers, people that suck at Ocing i7s are bad ocers


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd love to join but unfortunately all of my overclocks are perfect. Stable, beautiful, powerful overclocking perfection. My condolences to you and your unstableness.

*Oh @ AthlonX2.. You bought Phenom I's. Awful overclockers, but anyone could of told you that before you made your horrible purchase. You FAIL. 

@ TheMailMan.. Your motherboard sucks. Others I've seen with that board need excess voltage to overclock. You need a CrossHair IV and some Micron D9 (high voltage) DDR3. Darwin is selling some Crucial Ballistix cas 6 1.8v stuff (I use the stuff) and it's excellent. There's also another chap on this forum selling some OCZ Micron D9's for $75 bucks which is a total deal.


----------



## somebody (Aug 7, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> The Q9450 in my laptop isn't a bad proc, but I'd donate €100 to anyone who can unlock the bios and enable oc'ing!



BIOS is useful but I get the impression from a lot of overclockers that overclocking starts and ends with the BIOS. If that's true then I guess I belong in the crappy overclockers club. P8400 CPU overclocked from 2.26GHz to 3.0GHz, Vcore increased and RAM Clock ratio changed all without using the BIOS and what's worse, it's a laptop.  

Sign me up. 

http://forums.overclockzone.com/forums/showpost.php?p=10277414&postcount=1


----------



## arnoo1 (Aug 7, 2010)

i facked up my p5q-ws mobo with my q9550 i hope my cpu survived, my system is barly stable anymore, i can't put.other new psu in my system and wil crash aftter 2sec furmark xd, need to upgrade, i7 860, evga p55 sli, 4gb 1600mhz mem


----------



## DOM (Aug 7, 2010)

my oc sucks can i join 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177329


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 7, 2010)

DOM said:


> my oc sucks can i join
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1177329



Nice OC Dom


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> that is partially true,but all of those experiences put me where im at today, pwning any AMD system you throw at me



Well, those times when you are unstable due to a inferior chipset and you have downtime, my perfectly stable AMD system surpasses your communist, war mongering, baby killing, freedom hating Intel system by a ratio of 1,000,000,000 to 1. You can't argue with factual statistics. Move along.


----------



## DOM (Aug 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Nice OC Dom



Core i7 980X rank: 108th out of 150 on hwbot  wish i had a pot and some ln2 lol


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Inferior system? run 2000mhz cas 7 erocker,oh sorry you cant...run 4.2ghz with no added cpu voltage? sorry once again you cant Inferior...:shadedshu



To what means and for what reason? Let's be honest here. You run nothing that requires these overclocks. I can understand that running these clocks may make up for other shortcomings in your life but by no means does it add to your computing experience in any way... you see I'm comfortable with the size of my genetalia. I also own stock in amd and is be a fool to buy Intel. Now run along and  play with your benchmarks and virtual epeenis. It's Saturday and I have drinking to do and women to play with... did I mention I'm on a boat? Yeah... I am.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 7, 2010)

Your only a BAD OVERCLOCKER- if you dont meet your OWN EXPECTATIONS with perfect hardware.

So lets say I go buy a rog board- i7 d0 - d9 micron ram and its been proven this setup has been epic at overclocking.

and I cant even get to 3.8Ghz without it being unstable at any voltage and my goal is 4.0 with low voltage but I just am not doing anything right..

Then basically you suck at even adjusting bios settings.

But if you have the DRIVE and the ambition to actually achieve that clock- then start perfecting it going to 4.1-4.2-4.3 Ghz on that i7 on low voltage 24/7 then that shows you that your a proven clocker when you have ambition. 

But some people dont put time into that stuff- Simple conclusion they suck at over-clocking.

And SOME PEOPLE just fail at getting the right parts- which show even MORE they suck at over clocking- unless they have fund problems, then its understandable.

For kicks- I tested all voltages and clocks on stability from 3.0Ghz 3.1-3.2-3.3...... alll the way to 4.35Ghz.

Because I wanted to overclock and test voltage scaling.

I had ambition- I did the research- I managed to get silly clocks with the perfect hardware.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 7, 2010)

I suck at least as bad a MM but with an Asus xhair 4 and Phenom 1090t, I have a stable oc of 4008.5mhz - 235 nb, 17x, 1.38125 cpu volts, 1.340625 cpu/nb volts.

I could push it higher since core temps under load are 40-42C (higher with linpack of course).  But I am running this machine 24/7 for WCG and I would have to push the paramaters a lot more to get a small increase in speed, so it's not worth it.

Socket temp is 55C under load - which baffles me since the core temps are so much lower.  But as long as the core temps are good, I'm not going to worry - right?


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 30, 2010)

Enlight of Halloween ... MICRO THREADROMANCY/NECROPOST! 

I suck just simply because I went from S939 to AM3 and none of my OC knowledge carries over due to everything having changed :\ I got a 555BE for cdawall that was supposed to do 4.2GHz partial stable with 1.55v and 4GHz stable and I've have to look at what voltage he said (which all seemed typical of the C3 chips). I can't even get 3.7GHz stable  I've given it 1.55v, tried the CPU-NB up there fairly high... I can get 3.9GHz to get past the 7 Boot screen but BSOD soon after. 

Gets better, I can't get CPU-NB to get stable over 2400MHz, HT is iffy at even 2200MHz...

My OCZ Reaper HPC which I _believe_ to have 1.9v Micron D9s I'm incapable of getting happy over 1700MHz (I haven't even tested it thoroughly at that speed). The best I've been able to get out of it was 6-6-6 1T with 2.053v.

I mean I know "YMMV" between everyone's system, but I can't find any sort of GOOD source general tips for Phenom II, and DDR3 overclocking either general or PhII specifically. Everything is Intel related which just doesn't help. Hell, now I'm even having issues getting 6-6-6 stable again after trying for 1775MHz on the memory (9-9-9 wouldn't even do it.

*sigh* There are just so many variables now that I don't know what to set. All the command strength multipliers, different DDR3 IC types (most seeming to be the lower 1.65v) and most being higher C9 or C8 timings, all coming back to no one wanting to offer info because everyone is so worried their competition secrets will get out and their world will come crashing down -_-

So in the end I'm just at a loss. I love OCing, and when I started out with AM3 earlier this year I had a Athlon II X2 250u that was for the neighbor's build, but since I didn't have a CPU yet I used it for a little over a month. I was able to get that 1.6GHz up to 2.9GHz on the CPU, NB *&* HT! HTT was at like 363MHz since those CPUs are locked at like 8x heh I had a ton of fun with that thing, but this Phenom II is really raining on the Fun Parade >_>


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice necro. lol. Again, as I posted earlier in this thread way back when, ram is holding you back. AM3 doesn't really like D9's.


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 30, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Nice necro. lol. Again, as I posted earlier in this thread way back when, ram is holding you back. AM3 doesn't really like D9's.



Seems I have the same issue as MailMan then, buying quality stuff but stuff that just doesn't like to jive with each other 

*WTT* Micron D9 OCZ Reaper HPC for newer Reaper HPCs!


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 31, 2010)

K, it's official on a personal level (not that I didn't believe anyone). Those Micron D9s are *NOT* a Phenom II's friend >_>

I got 4 1GB sticks of Nanya ECC some months ago off eBay for cheap, and figured I'd keep them as spares. Well, I sold 2 to the neighbor for his new PC since he was upgrading from S754 and kept 2. Read this thread and noticed the CL10 sticks that cdawall used are almost identical to mine in model number, and my assumption is his are simply non-ECC. Other than that mine are a month newer...

So I chucked them in, put everything on Auto and went for the gold at 1333... POSTed to my surprise, and so I nabbed Memtest and tossed it on a USB drive... Passed >_> At 8-9-9 2T 1.65v (default voltage) up only from 7-7-7 2T. Alright went for the gusto of 1600MHz which kept the same voltage and CL but upped to 11-11, ERROR FEST! Upped the voltage to 1.72 and same. Changed CAS to 9... Memtest is 67% thus far and no error lol How _seriously_ sad is that? I'm not even done yet, I'll try higher as well, then back at 1600 and work on tighter timings!

EDIT: This is with ECC off btw.


----------



## erocker (Oct 31, 2010)

Athlon X2 is going as a troll for haloween. I'm surprised he hasn't shown up yet! 

Kidding..


@Formula, I'm using Micron D9 RAM in my rig. 6 6-6-18 1T 1450mhz, 8gb's.


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> Athlon X2 is going as a troll for haloween. I'm surprised he hasn't shown up yet!
> 
> Kidding..
> 
> ...



Well I got mine doing 6-6-6-23 1T 1600 again, but I've yet to see exactly how stable it is. I just can't really got any _higher_ overclock-wise with out issues, at default 7-7-7-30 timings or above. I admit I haven't tried running "Auto" on the timings though, as I didn't know how well it'd work heh

Nanya 1066 @ 1600 passed Memtest... Running @ 1680 now and has yet to error at 42%, which since it hasn't (as it did before the move to CL9) I'm doubting it will.

EDIT: 1680 passed. 1720 running now. 14% and I'm getting the same feeling already as above


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> @Formula, I'm using Micron D9 RAM in my rig. 6 6-6-18 1T 1450mhz, 8gb's.




Low CAS and low speed though. He was trying to push CAS6 over 1600.  That needs Hypers.


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 31, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Low CAS and low speed though. He was trying to push CAS6 over 1600.  That needs Hypers.



*shrug* Apparently not? Like I said, I haven't tested stability... It's stable as far as general windows tinkering goes though >_>

Once the computer reboots (hucking the OCZ back in too) I'll edit with a MaxxMem screenshot I took earlier. I just got through a 32m SuperPi with the Nanya DDR3-1066 @ 1780... went to load another instance of CPUz and _THEN_ it crashes 

EDIT: Alright, I just did a SuperPi 1M run quick just to make sure it's more stable than just "barely hanging on". Did it in 19.240s not that it's impressive or much of a verification lol 

Screens are of 1600 and 1640, but I think 1640 might have been pushing it, I don't remember heh Then 1366 at 5-5-5, but it WAS barely hanging in there. Anything over SuperPi 1M resulted in a "Not Round" error right away. And feel free to say "I don't believe you" because of just having images of the program window, I only saved the images for my own reference lol The CPUz is just a courtesy 

EDIT2: Another courtesy since it was easy 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1457161


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 31, 2010)

Low NB. Try 2600 or so. 

See, thing is, that's alot of current for the AM3 IMC to eat, from 1.8 or 1.9, down to it's natural voltage, whatever you set, but 1.1v stock. In early AMD IMC's, that ratio being to far off would kill the cpu...

Hypers, on the other hand, can do that @ 1.65v...much easier on the IMC. A good set of hypers will run 1800 6-6-6, really good, 6-6-5...

Once you start either getting over 1600(usually around 1670 or so ,from my own testing), or you bump the NB, you'll have issues. Hyper's aren't the end-all, be all, in the memory world, but in many instances they'll go that bit further others will not.


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 31, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Low NB. Try 2600 or so.
> 
> See, thing is, that's alot of current for the AM3 IMC to eat, from 1.8 or 1.9, down to it's natural voltage, whatever you set, but 1.1v stock. In early AMD IMC's, that ratio being to far off would kill the cpu...
> 
> ...



My CPU already sucks, high memory voltage or not  Stock is 1.1*75*v too, GOSH! 

It's nothing I'd run at since I doubt there is any real performance benefit over 7-7-7 anyhow.

As for the CPU-NB, I'd love to! But I can't because as I said, this CPU sucks :\ See my initial post in this thread (just a few up) and I outline it's suckage.

EDIT: Oh, and I've got a great CPU cooler if the reason for voltages is just because of temps. If not though, which I'm sure is the case, then it's a moot point 

Because I forgot to set it back to 2.05v (was still at 1.9v) I crashed when trying to play a flash game, so I figured I'll just drop it to 1333 and 1.77v (same timings). We'll see how it does.

BTW I'd happily trade this CPU for an Athlon II X3 or X4  I don't care about L3 and I had a lot of fun overclocking old school with that 250u I had :\


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Oct 31, 2010)

Beat this if you can... http://hwbot.org/community/submission/996715_rickss69_3dmark_vantage___performance_gma_hd_11_marks  (Btw, this is the lowest Vantage score on the planet)


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 31, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Beat this if you can... http://hwbot.org/community/submission/996715_rickss69_3dmark_vantage___performance_gma_hd_11_marks  (Btw, this is the lowest Vantage score on the planet)



rofl I accept that challenge!

I've got a Pentium Dual Core T3400 (C2D T7400 minus some cache is all) with a GMA4500, and 4gigz of DDR2 (but 32bit OS atm)


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

mmm, my atom could be slower than that, if it didnt have a ION LE attached still 11 marks is really good


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> mmm, my atom could be slower than that, if it didnt have a ION LE attached still 11 marks is really good



Ya know... when you clearly don't have the best system around, or rather even if you _do_ have a badass rig but no chance in being any competition for "Professional Overclockers"... Going the opposite end of the spectrum is always fun too!

Like I know my 555 can't clock for shat, and I noticed this ASRock 890FX board has A) the ability to clock below 200MHz HTT & B) CPU multipliers all the way down to 0.5x lol SOOOO I slapped 1.5v on the CPU (required? likely not, but wanted to ensure stability) and dropped it to that 0.5x multi for a SMOKING end result of a Phenom II X2 555BE @ *100*MHz  First attempt I had the memory, CPU-NB and memory speed set pretty low. After an hour or two of the Win7 boot screen not changing, I went back and upped those three to normal speeds and tried again. This time worked and let me tell you, Win7 takes just a *wee* bit of time to load at 100MHz lol Don't think I stopped there though! I utilized that sub-200MHz HTT ability and brought the CPU down to 75MHz before the system hung  I was in the middle of a CPUz screenshot when it happened, but I believe I managed one of 85MHz. However, I think that was on my other drive where I had a bit of a HDD hiccup, so it's likely lost  I tried recovering my Oblivion saves and they were corrupt, only my save folder copy wasn't and I got set back 20hrs of game play 

Rambling aside... Overclocking is fun, but can get frustrating when you know what you have should easily surpass what it's achieving, so going the opposite way can be just as fun since it can sometimes still pose as a challenge  Even if it's leaving things stock and trying to get a pathetic benchmark score  BTW If it's fair game, I'll downclock the hell out of this T3400 in the laptop and run Vantage haha I already know it's stable at default clocks with 1.0375v (from 1.275, which helped temps obviously, thank you ThrottleStop!), and I know it happily bounces between full speed (2.16GHz) and 6x Multi (997MHz), so I could try and run Vantage at 6x


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Ya know... when you clearly don't have the best system around, or rather even if you _do_ have a badass rig but no chance in being any competition for "Professional Overclockers"... Going the opposite end of the spectrum is always fun too!
> 
> Like I know my 555 can't clock for shat, and I noticed this ASRock 890FX board has A) the ability to clock below 200MHz HTT & B) CPU multipliers all the way down to 0.5x lol SOOOO I slapped 1.5v on the CPU (required? likely not, but wanted to ensure stability) and dropped it to that 0.5x multi for a SMOKING end result of a Phenom II X2 555BE @ *100*MHz  First attempt I had the memory, CPU-NB and memory speed set pretty low. After an hour or two of the Win7 boot screen not changing, I went back and upped those three to normal speeds and tried again. This time worked and let me tell you, Win7 takes just a *wee* bit of time to load at 100MHz lol Don't think I stopped there though! I utilized that sub-200MHz HTT ability and brought the CPU down to 75MHz before the system hung  I was in the middle of a CPUz screenshot when it happened, but I believe I managed one of 85MHz. However, I think that was on my other drive where I had a bit of a HDD hiccup, so it's likely lost  I tried recovering my Oblivion saves and they were corrupt, only my save folder copy wasn't and I got set back 20hrs of game play
> 
> Rambling aside... Overclocking is fun, but can get frustrating when you know what you have should easily surpass what it's achieving, so going the opposite way can be just as fun since it can sometimes still pose as a challenge  Even if it's leaving things stock and trying to get a pathetic benchmark score  BTW If it's fair game, I'll downclock the hell out of this T3400 in the laptop and run Vantage haha I already know it's stable at default clocks with 1.0375v (from 1.275, which helped temps obviously, thank you ThrottleStop!), and I know it happily bounces between full speed (2.16GHz) and 6x Multi (997MHz), so I could try and run Vantage at 6x



i know! i was used to have a ASrock motherboard that couldnt even run a supported P4 at stock speed, but i bought another model (same brand) and it went on to get an amazing 4+GHZ 

awesome thread guys


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have completely given up on OC until I get a better mobo.


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> i know! i was used to have a ASrock motherboard that couldnt even run a supported P4 at stock speed, but i bought another model (same brand) and it went on to get an amazing 4+GHZ
> 
> awesome thread guys



Sadly, it's not the board  I had a Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H before this and it clocked the exact same


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Sadly, it's not the board  I had a Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H before this and it clocked the exact same



in the old days ASROCK boards were shit, now they are very good for the price


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> in the old days ASROCK boards were shit, now they are very good for the price



Yea, I wouldn't ever have considered one until now. I like it. 

I'm concluding that either my CPU is just a cripple, or somehow the memory is holding me (cpu and cpu-nb) back, which I can test the latter by chuckin the Nanya 1066 back in. I'd leave it at 1066 too, I wouldn't OC it back to 1780


----------



## overclocking101 (Oct 31, 2010)

im in, i have  problem mixing the right parts always have. hell my i5-655k will only do 5ghz for suicide shots normal guys get 5ghz on these stable! my parts always look perfect on paper mix them together and I get epic fails!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Oct 31, 2010)

The only crappy overclocker

Is one that dosnt know about overclocking

or cant overclock 1Mhz over there original speed to get a improvement 


thats the only crappy overclocker.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 31, 2010)

well this current system also fails to boot windows if i push the OC any further


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'd love to join but unfortunately all of my overclocks are perfect. Stable, beautiful, powerful overclocking perfection. My condolences to you and your unstableness.
> 
> *Oh @ AthlonX2.. You bought Phenom I's. Awful overclockers, but anyone could of told you that before you made your horrible purchase. You FAIL.
> 
> @ TheMailMan.. Your motherboard sucks. Others I've seen with that board need excess voltage to overclock. You need a CrossHair IV and some Micron D9 (high voltage) DDR3. Darwin is selling some Crucial Ballistix cas 6 1.8v stuff (I use the stuff) and it's excellent. There's also another chap on this forum selling some OCZ Micron D9's for $75 bucks which is a total deal.




I thanked this post for the sole reason of you saying "chap" in it. made my day happy halloween.


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well it seems like the Reaper w/ D9s @ 1333 6-6-6-15 1T (and all other timings default motherboard for 1066) with 1.772v is stable. Just played some old as Dirt Track Racing, then some far more system intensive TrackMania United-Forever with Crossfire (to be fair DTR was using CF as well haha). No problems...

CPU-NB and HT @ 2200 helped bandwidth pick up some slack. CPU-NB @ 2200 brought it up in MaxxMEM (which calcs it oddly) from around 6.8GB/s to aroun 7.6GB/s, and then the HT @ 2200 brought it up further I think to around 8.9GB/s (or mid 8s). My best 1600 6-6-6 1Tscore was only in the lower 9-9.2GB/s area. It's the write score that 1333 was hampering the most, and primarily what the NB and HT brought up some. 

I did everything I could to get 2.8GHz CPU-NB to even POST, but no dice. Dropped the memory to DDR3-800, drop the HT down, dropped the CPU speed down below 2GHz, set stuff to idle... Same thing with DDR3-1800, just won't do it :\ Not just the OCZ either, the NANYA as well... I didn't test inbetween 1780 and 1800 on the Nanya, but 1780 ran w/o a single hiccup and then 1800 just pukes all over >_>

I hate this CPU lol I see AMD snuck out the X3 740 BE @ 3GHz, but didn't even mention it on their Product site o_0 Tray it's only $88 at newegg! Don't know what stepping it is though. 
C A C Y C   A C 

I thought C A C A C  A C was "C3"? (or something)

In 11mins, at midnight... This laptop will get crippled to all hell, and running Vantage to try and beat that 11 score =} I have faith, giving I let it run some of the first demo and after 1min 7s, it had rendered a total of *6* frames lol


----------



## blu3flannel (Nov 1, 2010)

I have my i5 clocked well but I can't get my RAM even a bit past about 1650MHz. Help?


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 1, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> I have my i5 clocked well but I can't get my RAM even a bit past about 1650MHz. Help?



Raise the timings, give it more voltage, give the memory controller more voltage? I don't know how Intel works so I can't help ya :\ Sorry!


----------



## blu3flannel (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll try and see what happens, thanks.


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 1, 2010)

blu3flannel said:


> I'll try and see what happens, thanks.



heh No problem. I know there's like another thing to try, but I can't remember it's name. QDI voltage, or QPI... *shrug* I remember it has a Q in it haha

---


So Vantage took 6hrs to finish on the laptop... It did so bad that it didn't get a score!   WINNARRRR!! 

http://service.futuremark.com/home.action?resultId=2666707&resultType=19


----------



## qubit (Nov 1, 2010)

Damn, I can get my trusty E8500 to 9.9GHz 24/7 without too much trouble, but 10Ghz just won't work. 

What should I do?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2010)

qubit said:


> Damn, I can get my trusty E8500 to 9.9GHz 24/7 without too much trouble, but 10Ghz just won't work.
> 
> What should I do?



You're why I am pro-choice.


----------



## qubit (Nov 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're why I am pro-choice.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 1, 2010)

I assume it was his sarcasm to your troll above his reply. Also Pro Choice refers to abortion


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2010)

qubit said:


>



You're why I support abortion.


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 1, 2010)

qubit said:


> Damn, I can get my trusty E8500 to 9.9GHz 24/7 without too much trouble, but 10Ghz just won't work.
> 
> What should I do?



You need an Absolute-Zero Phase-Change cooling setup. I thought that was common knowledge to get C2Duos to 10ghz?


----------



## qubit (Nov 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I assume it was his sarcasm to your troll above his reply. Also Pro Choice refers to abortion



No sarcasm. I had no idea what he was talking about.

Frankly, Mailman's response sounds like quite a nasty comment to my little bit of humour.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 1, 2010)

what you see as humor I see as trolling, and I meant TMM was being sarcastic. If you care to continue this, feel free to hit my PM box, lets let these fellas enjoy their thread.


----------



## qubit (Nov 1, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> what you see as humor I see as trolling, and I meant TMM was being sarcastic. If you care to continue this, feel free to hit my PM box, lets let these fellas enjoy their thread.



Sure, no problem, no need for PM's, but thanks. I was only making a bit of humour and the last thing I want is a pointless flamewar due to some difference in sense of humour.

That's it from me on this one.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2010)

qubit said:


> Sure, no problem, no need for PM's, but thanks. I was only making a bit of humour and the last thing I want is a pointless flamewar due to some difference in sense of humour.
> 
> That's it from me on this one.



Dude it was a joke. Sorry.


----------



## qubit (Nov 1, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude it was a joke. Sorry.



Hey, no problem. 

Misunderstandings can be quite easy with the written word and tends to result in people getting all indignant, flames, moderators and infractions, that's why I tend to go overboard with the smileys and the thanks button.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 1, 2010)

qubit said:


> Hey, no problem.
> 
> Misunderstandings can be quite easy with the written word and tends to result in people getting all indignant, flames, moderators and infractions, that's why I tend to go overboard with the smileys and the thanks button.



thats how we roll


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 1, 2010)

An EVGA 680i SLI SE and a Core 2 Extreme QX6700. The 680i SE (TR version) was specifically designed for Core 2 Duo overclocking and didn't advocate using quad on it, it was even printed on the box that it can't overclock quads for shit. At the time it was the cheapest version of the 680i boards you could get so i ran with it and didn't realize what was so crap about it that warranted the price. In the end it didn't phase me much though, at least it supported the chip even with limited overclocking. On that board i ran the QX6700 (stock 2.66GHz) at around 3.2GHz thanks to the unlocked multiplier, so at least i got somewhere with it.

And uhhh, i have an AMD Athlon 3200+ and some random MSI m-ATX board that have zero overclocking features. I didn't care when i built the system, but when i eventually wanted to i found out there was no way to bump the core speed up. I still have that system sitting around though.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2010)

Im not a crappy or even unlucky overclocker per se...just pretty impatient. If a bench fails like twice I get sick of messing with it. As such, I don't mess around with sub zero. At least on my own.


----------



## meran (Nov 1, 2010)

LOL all u need is good components for good oc


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2010)

meran said:


> LOL all u need is good components for good oc



All you need is a fast car to be a race car driver.


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 2, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> mmm, my atom could be slower than that, if it didnt have a ION LE attached still 11 marks is really good



Nope  A friend tried with his Netbook, and it scored over 300 **CORRECTION: he re-ran it for a score of 0 as well!! lol** **RE-CORRECTION: He just told me it was his ASUS C2D Laptop with a 9400GT ** with it's old school Intel chipset! Which is an i945 I think? I could likely get a lower CPU score than what my P0 score got, but really... what's the point? lol (Posted it on HWBot as well)

EDIT: OK I just saw his screenshot... While it *IS* a P0 score... his GPU score is 36, CPU score is 3453 and he's got test result scores all rather high, at least in comparison to mine and rick's 0's almost across the board heh


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 2, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Nope  A friend tried with his Netbook, and it scored over 300 **CORRECTION: he re-ran it for a score of 0 as well!! lol** with it's old school Intel chipset! Which is an i945 I think? I could likely get a lower CPU score than what my P0 score got, but really... what's the point? lol (Posted it on HWBot as well)
> 
> EDIT: OK I just saw his screenshot... While it *IS* a P0 score... his GPU score is 36, CPU score is 3453 and he's got test result scores all rather high, at least in comparison to mine and rick's 0's almost across the board heh



Just looked closer Formula and it appears your score is invalid...there must be a "P" in front of the score. You must have run the benchmark at other than default settings. Sorry. 

I'm still King of Underclockers!    (Not even a laptop can best me lol...)

Go for it boys... http://hwbot.org/community/submission/996715_rickss69_3dmark_vantage___performance_gma_hd_11_marks


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 2, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Just looked closer Formula and it appears your score is invalid...there must be a "P" in front of the score. You must have run the benchmark at other than default settings. Sorry.
> 
> I'm still King of Underclockers!    (Not even a laptop can best me lol...)
> 
> Go for it boys... http://hwbot.org/community/submission/996715_rickss69_3dmark_vantage___performance_gma_hd_11_marks



Don't celebrate JUST yet  It's because my resolution wasn't 1280x1024 (it's x800). So, all I have to do is connect it to a monitor and BLAMF your score is toast  I'll do that now before bed so it can run for another 6hrs


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 2, 2010)

Good luck to all!


----------



## gumpty (Nov 2, 2010)

This club seems appropriate for me. I admit that my main fault was lack of patience. And a nagging missus. It's hard to properly OC something when you're being dragged off every 20 minutes to do something meaningful. :shadedshu I'd always get back and forget what I was tweaking at the time.

I never managed to get my Q6600 stable at anything more than 3.2GHz.

I've got to admit though, my new i5 760 is a piece of piss to overclock, even with the cheapest RAM I could get: rock solid at 3.8GHz, and will be stable at 4GHz when I iron out some bumps.


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 2, 2010)

gumpty said:


> is a piece of piss



Gold old British-English  Until I finished your post, it sounded like your i5 was junk 

I don't pretend to understand Intel when it comes to overclocking :\ If I think there are too many variables with AMD, they seem even worse IMO


----------



## qubit (Nov 5, 2010)

*The mobo saga*

Ok TMM, here's a tale of crap overclocking for you. 

Way back in '99 I had a PC Shits, sorry, PC _Chips_ M590 motherboard (Socket 7). This was that infamous fake board which allegedly had "FSB100" capability that didn't.

It used some cheap SiS chipset that was only actually rated for 83MHz. The standard CPU setting on that mobo only ran at 66MHz. "Overclocking" it to "100MHz" in the BIOS, actually set it to 83MHz and it ran unstable as fuck, blue screening Windows 98 even more than it would do on its own. Heck, it was such a shitty motherboard, that it gained widespread notoriety when the fakeness was exposed and articles were written about it far and wide online and offline. Those articles are a bit hard to find now on the internet though, unfortunately.

Oddly, the onboard SiS 6326 graphics chip had its own dedicated 8MB video RAM. Why they bothered, I don't know.

A Cyrix 333 CPU and a couple of AMD 450MHz K6's were unlucky enough to have been plugged into it. The AMDs overclocked somewhat better than the Cyrix, but I could only get another 50Mhz or so out of them. Also, I'm embarrased to admit that I had no thermal paste on the CPU in those early days of PC building, and it was actually optional! On top of that, the HSF was quite small, noisy and ineffective.

I got a refund on this piece of shit and I bought an Asus or something afterwards. This was the trigger that lead me to choose all my hardware critically, rather than just go by price and I've been doing that ever since.

This mobo was no one-off lemon: I got my paws on a second one to try out some time later and it ran just as badly.


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 5, 2010)

qubit said:


> Ok TMM, here's a tale of crap overclocking for you.
> 
> Way back in '99 I had a PC Shits, sorry, PC _Chips_ M590 motherboard (Socket 7). This was that infamous fake board which allegedly had "FSB100" capability that didn't.
> 
> ...



Probably the same model in the system I got from the State Fair Grounds, which were leased out to various events during the rest of the year when the Fair wasn't on (so like 10 or 11 of the 12 months haha). I was young at the time and our only computer before that was the Packard Bell 486DX2 66MHz system we got new in 1994. All I remember was it had a K6-2, 350MHz I think, a PC Chips board, and it never worked... ever heh Now I'm confident that had I known then what I do now, I'd have been able to get it running, but simply wasn't the case  We did manage to get our money back, even though he was I suppose what you could consider a traveling salesman  Oh AND we never had to get rid of the system, but sadly I don't know where all the components ended up. 

Anyways, you really have to compare percentages when going back that old. 50Mhz sounds pitiful, until you put it into context against a base clock of 300-350Mhz  So a 15% OC then would mean 480MHz over a 3200MHz base clock. WHICH is pretty much exactly what I can muster... But the comparison doesn't quite stop there either, because a CPU back then being built on the fabrication process of the time wouldn't yield the same headroom as a CPU of today. _So_ for all we know, you had a CPU that could OC on par with the rest  Given my total lack of understanding of overclocking when I had my Athlon TBird 700 Slot-A, I was only able to get 50Mhz out of it heh I just didn't know about voltages, and their effect on such things. Now I just don't understand _ideal_ voltages for Phenom IIs, AM3 chipsets and all the addition memory options (not the timings but the drive strengths and what not). 



So I reran Vantage, countless times because it kept giving me the most BS errors after 4hrs of running (unplugged device [none were...], losing fullscreen [wasn't even near the system and nothing else was running], and one other), but I managed to get one ran at 1280x1024 JUST to get the "P" in front of my 0 score that rickss was complaining I didn't have and therefore, did not beat him -_- Sent him a screenshot and am waiting to hear back if he 'approves'... I suspect he's now trying to get lower than mine because he worked long and hard to get 11, and all I had to do was simply cripple my laptop then run the benchmark


----------



## qubit (Nov 5, 2010)

@Formula350

Looks like you got shafted as well. This reminds me of a corporate deal that a friend got. He knew before he bought the PCs that they had M590's in them and asked me. I said "Don't do it!" which included words such as $%^! and even "$£%!!!!!!!!!!!!! but he went ahead anyway. Well, other than the crap performance, they all worked ok for a good couple of years at least, which is really odd and he got lucky. I can only think that these were a later batch made after the scandal broke, so they didn't just make duds and send them out as working boards.

You're right about that overclock being high percentage wise. It was an increase from either 400MHz or 450MHz, I can't remember now and you could feel it on the desktop, too. How those chips managed it with such a crap cooler and no thermal paste, I dunno.  I can't remember if there was voltage control on this thing or not, now.

This mobo was so unstable, that nothing you did got rid of it, including significant underclocking. The RAM sockets were a joy: you could wobble the modules with ease, although it didn't seem to trigger a bsod directly.

Man, I hated this thing and it still raises my blood pressure thinking about it today. I have to confess that I was new to PCs then and I actually had a local PC dealer build a PC for me at a spec I specified and at the lowest cost.  That's unthinkable nowadays. Don't tell anyone I ever did this, will you?


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 5, 2010)

qubit said:


> @Formula350
> 
> Looks like you got shafted as well. This reminds me of a corporate deal that a friend got. He knew before he bought the PCs that they had M590's in them and asked me. I said "Don't do it!" which included words such as $%^! and even "$£%!!!!!!!!!!!!! but he went ahead anyway. Well, other than the crap performance, they all worked ok for a good couple of years at least, which is really odd and he got lucky. I can only think that these were a later batch made after the scandal broke, so they didn't just make duds and send them out as working boards.
> 
> ...



Having a system built, at least to your specs, I feel is less embarrassing than say... buying a DELL or HP 

Now it's highly unlikely that the CPU and heatsink had a true enough surface to make a ideal bond, I'm willing to bet that while the older fab process (IE: very large dies) were the result of poor overclocking, it is also the reason for their hearty nature which allowed for improved stability at increased temperatures. As an example my neighbor got a Celeron 333MHz Slot-1 system right after we bought another Packard Bell (hey, the first one treated us well enough that we were repeat customers lol) which had a K6-2 300Mhz, and while the majority of the system went by the wayside, the CPU he held onto. Now he was a paraplegic and for anyone who isn't familiar with that term, a spinal injury left him paralyzed from the shoulders down. He _did_ have arm control, just no hand/finger control at all  That didn't stop him from being very good at playing games both console AND computer with the keyboard! I know I'm veering off topic a bit, but the way he managed to game on a computer is rather fascinating as I challenge anyone to try and do that w/o hand control. Basically if you let your hand go limp and notice how your fingers sort of curl, that's how his were, so he would basically wrest his hand on the arrow keys to somehow manage to roll his fingers onto them to control the game he was playing, and it wasn't sloppy either... he was VERY very good at Quake 2 multiplayer! He even got banned from a server for suspicion of using an aimbot  Whats more is now imagine using the mouse w/o finger control! He trained his brain to use the mouse *sideways*, with the mouse cord facing the keyboard (he was right handed)! So like arrow key movement, he would roll his hand to the left either slightly back or forwards to click the L or R mouse bottoms 

Anyways story aside, the reason I mention that is because any computer work involving hardware you can imagine the complexity of him building a system. Normally I'd do it for him as he knew I liked doing that anyways, but his Ex-Wife needed a computer and so he built her one using that Celeron 333... Now I don't know if this was out of spite, or because he obviously couldn't install it, but there was NO heatsink on that thing... and it ran stable... o_0 I actually have the board and CPU, because they upgraded from that system later on, but I might have toasted one of them in my playing around (literally, playing). It obviously got really hot w/o a sink, so I was using it as a heatsink testbed and had flipped all the dipswitches to make it run at 100MHz FSB and like 933Mhz or something  I had tried the system recently because it's the only one with ISA slots, which I wanted to test some nostalgia hardware a friend bought off eBay, but it wouldn't power on sadly. I had put a heatsink on it too, so _excess_ heat wasn't the reason, but it could be the motherboard too and I won't know unless I get another CPU(or Slocket)+Slot-1 board from somewhere to test everything.

Alright I've clearly rambled enough!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 5, 2010)

I see Formula finally got it right - Congrats on the laptop score...now try it on a desktop chip.


----------



## boogerlad (Nov 5, 2010)

my fail e1200 on p5kse didn't budge up 5fsb =(


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 5, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I see Formula finally got it right - Congrats on the laptop score...now try it on a desktop chip.



Considering I can boot Win7 at 100MHz? Well... I think I could oblige 

I am VERY reluctant to do that though, because it would take so incredibly long to run  You don't even WANT to know how long it took Windows to load! (probably 30mins). Once it did though, it was surprisingly not as sluggish as I figured it'd be, then again it was still a dual-core and I had to have the CPU-NB, HT and RAM running faster than I had them set to. I downclocked it further to 75Mhz, but it crashed while trying to take a CPUz cap. I got 85Mhz though... which has disappeared :\ Oh well, I can nab it if I decide to run it at 100MHz 




boogerlad said:


> my fail e1200 on p5kse didn't budge up 5fsb =(



Did you bump the voltage on anything? Even still, I'd think it would manage more than 5MHZ on the FSB :\


----------



## boogerlad (Nov 5, 2010)

well, I sold that piece of crap, and now I'm on i5 750 at 3.6ghz! =) 
Bumping voltages and updating bios did nothing.


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 5, 2010)

boogerlad said:


> well, I sold that piece of crap, and now I'm on i5 750 at 3.6ghz! =)
> Bumping voltages and updating bios did nothing.



Guess you could've just had a bum motherboard :\ A friend's MSI S939 board would only muster 12Mhz haha


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 5, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Guess you could've just had a bum motherboard :\ A friend's MSI S939 board would only muster 12Mhz haha



My current Motherboard is the same.
Previous motherboard which had AGP could get my CPU up to 2.6 
Used a ASUS SLi Delixe for a whiole and my CPU would get to 2.7 but the motherboard did not like XP w/SP3
Plus my CPU is a poor overclocker, plus my RAM so yeah I join the club for now.

Going to stay with AMD on my next build so I might still be in this club.


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 5, 2010)

Widjaja said:


> My current Motherboard is the same.
> Previous motherboard which had AGP could get my CPU up to 2.6
> Used a ASUS SLi Delixe for a whiole and my CPU would get to 2.7 but the motherboard did not like XP w/SP3
> Plus my CPU is a poor overclocker, plus my RAM so yeah I join the club for now.
> ...



If I knew my S939 CPU still worked (3800 X2) I could sell ya it haha It did 2.8GHz no problem. Alas, my old Antec PSU of at least 7 years either took out the CPU and my spare single core, or took out both motherboards (both bad ass too, sadly) 

Use this tool, it's where I had a lot of luck with my system. I couldn't get far in the BIOS for some reason, I mean it's not a lack of options, but the system wouldn't load windows at a certain speed. Yet when I'd get INTO windows, I could set the speeds I wanted 

I ran my S939 up until later in 2009 (save for a year that my computer was in storage while/after moving), so I got pretty familiar with that program. I wish it worked for AM3 systems  CPU-Tweaker is pretty close (AM3 and 'Core i' CPUs) but there are a few things in it that I wish weren't blocked out from changing, and that it had memory speed ability like A64Info!! *sigh* Oh well, maybe I'll contact the dude and see if he'll make a version for advanced users, or those of us not scared of a BSOD? lol 

So anyways, my point: Take a screenshot of the first 3 tabs (CPU, Memory/Timings and whatever the next one is called) and I can try and help you coax some more speed from the system. If not by overclocking, at least by some memory tuning!


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 6, 2010)

@Formula350
I'm sticking with my stock settings.

My CPU has always ran hot and took a lot of power to get it up and stable unfortunately.
I think it is getting too old as it started to run hot even under a Tuniq Tower.
I am running it naked just because it started to run so hot.

X2 3800+ are know to be very good overclockers like it's Opteron counterpart.
erocker had one which did 3.0Ghz no probs.

Oddly regardless of how high end the CPU was, they are generally hit a wall about 2.7Ghz 3.0Ghz.

I'll start overclocking again when i get my X4 955 BE with OCZ BE sticks.


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 6, 2010)

Widjaja said:


> @Formula350
> I'm sticking with my stock settings.



Fair enough 

One thing I'd check with that program, if your BIOS doesn't have the option, is if your memory is running at Command Rate: 1, and not 2. Huge memory bandwidth boost from that. I was able to get between 6500 and 7000mb/s (in Sandra) with my rig, which about 2000mb/s was JUST from running at 1T instead of 2T!


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 6, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Fair enough
> 
> One thing I'd check with that program, if your BIOS doesn't have the option, is if your memory is running at Command Rate: 1, and not 2. Huge memory bandwidth boost from that. I was able to get between 6500 and 7000mb/s (in Sandra) with my rig, which about 2000mb/s was JUST from running at 1T instead of 2T!



Yep first thing I made sure I did 

My RAM has tight timings for a 1GB stick of it's time.
I did run the RAM at 1T as my motherboard automatically runs them at that timing and did notice a difference in performance.

BTW already popped off the IHS on the CPU cleaned and applied some as5, resealed it with windshield on acidic goop and it did nothing to the performance so I may run it naked as I planned to with some pen erasers for shims as support.


----------



## Formula350 (Nov 6, 2010)

Widjaja said:


> Yep first thing I made sure I did
> 
> My RAM has tight timings for a 1GB stick of it's time.
> I did run the RAM at 1T as my motherboard automatically runs them at that timing and did notice a difference in performance.
> ...



When I got mine out of storage and finally got it working, I started to try and relearn overclocking and try to push it further. I did a little, but managed some strange things with my Corsair XMS that had "very crappy" PROMOS modules. Anyways I'm not sure if it was the DFI board I had gotten (free) or that something was just not right, but I managed to get that DDR-400 (2x1GB) rated RAM over 520MHz, and then the opposite by timing it at like 2-1-0 (I made a thread about it and can get all the timings if you want). Somehow managed to drop every timing but 2 of them (CAS I think and one sub-timing) to their lowest that A64Info had  I had taken a CPUz shot too and it was reflecting those timings, plus the performance changed (albeit not huge). I'm kinda glad those sticks survived at least.

One thing I noticed in my readventures in OCing was that the "RAS# to RAS#" timing resulted in a decent boost in performance as well. Now, not near as good as the Comm Rate, but still nice.


----------



## gumpty (Dec 7, 2010)

Link to my crappy overclocking problems.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 7, 2010)

I think this qualifies me. 







Note the memory speed, then note that these are 2.4 GHz sticks. Damn uncore limitations. Can't budge any higher.


----------



## Frizz (Dec 7, 2010)

I can overclock a CPU fine (Intel-wise) but its just really a matter of finding a sweet spot for the voltage so it's pretty much straight forward at the moment.

ALTHOUGH the RAM! I can't for the life of me get it to run to 2000mhz or with lower latency settings, It will be super unstable even under the correct voltages SIGH. Teaches me to buy good branded RAM when I don't even know how to use it for OC -_-. 

I regret buying intel and I regret NOT buying GSkill tridents 1600mhz. Bulldozer hurry the damn hell up!


----------



## Formula350 (Dec 7, 2010)

randomflip said:


> I can overclock a CPU fine (Intel-wise) but its just really a matter of finding a sweet spot for the voltage so it's pretty much straight forward at the moment.
> 
> ALTHOUGH the RAM! I can't for the life of me get it to run to 2000mhz or with lower latency settings, It will be super unstable even under the correct voltages SIGH. Teaches me to buy good branded RAM when I don't even know how to use it for OC -_-.
> 
> I regret buying intel and I regret NOT buying GSkill tridents 1600mhz. Bulldozer hurry the damn hell up!



Your "System Specs" reflect your current settings, or just what hardware you have and it's "rated" specs? Because 7-7-7 @ 2000MHz is pretty low IMO :\ 



So I've basically come to terms with the fact my CPU won't OC at all and have taken up just timing the RAM and finding the best stable, highest performing, settings. I decided to experiment and see how much performance is gained (or that I'm losing since I've got the CPU-NB and HT running default 2GHz) from increasing the CPU-NB speed, even a little. I know the highest stable speed this 555 will do is 2400MHz, and 2600MHz is only for a short while, so with that I set out to find what the difference is... I'm tending to agree with what FlanK3r said when I posted this in his thread on his Thuban OC, that it is probably a bug, but... 








I hit 6000 as well, but when I tried to re-open MaxxMEM the system crashed heh Another reason I'm leery about it actually being that is I can't even _POST_ at 2800  I dunno though, this board was sent as a review sample and has some rather strange quirks which has made me debate trying to RMA it... Main 'issue' is the memory and how it gets reported to EVERYTHING as DDR3-1333 when I've got certain timings adjusted... Like I was able to do 7-6-6-25 @ 1600, which _showed_ 1600. Then I went to 6-6-6 which still reported 1600 and performance increased a little to indicate it was actually set. Yet if I go back to 7-6-6, everything shows the memory running @ 1333 

With any luck I might have a Phenom II X4 840T coming my way, which from the few others who have gotten their hands on one should have a 100% chance to unlock to an X6  So cross your fingers with me to help my chances to get it!!


----------



## Bo$$ (Dec 7, 2010)

Formula350 said:


> Your "System Specs" reflect your current settings, or just what hardware you have and it's "rated" specs? Because 7-7-7 @ 2000MHz is pretty low IMO :\
> 
> 
> 
> ...



crossed for you buddy


----------

